# Kein Internetzugriff, Devolo Highspeed 85 D-Lan



## foin (4. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin mit meinem Windows PC über D-Lan im Internet und habe auf einmal kein Internetzugriff mehr ... 
Dort steht: Netzwerkidentifizierung ... 
               kein Internetzugriff
Früher hatte ich damit keine Probleme... 
es handelt sich um Devolo Highspeed 85 D-Lan Adapter. 
Alles versucht, was man so macht: Adapter raus und wieder rein, Lan Kabel raus .... Adapter getauscht... 
Habt ihr einen Tipp? 
Danke!

Jetzt habe ich gesehen, für die Adapter gibt's auch nen Treiber, installiert und nun das:
Nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk... 
und auch da kein Internetzugriff...

Und noch was: Beim Laptop W-Lan aus und D-Lan angesteckt funktioniert sofort!


----------



## Cinnayum (4. November 2011)

Hast du Netzteile in der Nähe des DLAN Adapters? Eventuell dazugesteckt, seit irgendeinem Zeitpunkt?

Wenn ja steck die möglichst weit weg vom Adapter und bei Mehrfachsteckdosen den Adapter "zur Steckdose" und jegliche Netzteile ans "Ende".


----------



## foin (4. November 2011)

ich kann ja mal den D-Lan Adapter in die andere Ecke des Zimmers stecken


----------



## foin (4. November 2011)

Nein, hat nichts gebracht...


----------



## Leopardgecko (5. November 2011)

foin schrieb:


> Und noch was: Beim Laptop W-Lan aus und D-Lan angesteckt funktioniert sofort!



Wenn es mit dem Laptop ohne Probleme klappt, dürfte es nicht am D-Lan liegen.
Ich tippe mal auf ein Problem mit deiner Netzwerkarte im PC. Aktualisier mal deren Treiber.
Hilft das auch nicht, lösch die Karte mal aus dem Gerätemanager und installier sie neu.


----------



## foin (5. November 2011)

also, Netzwerkadapter ist der hier: 
Realtek RTL8168D/8111D-Familie-PCI-E-Gigabit-Ethernet-Nic (NDIS 6.20)
Falls das weiter hilft ... ich durchwühl mal google und such nen paar Treiber...


----------



## Leopardgecko (5. November 2011)

Sieht nach einer OnBoard-Karte aus.
Da findest du auf der Hestellerseite des Boards am schnellsten einen passenden Treiber.


----------



## foin (5. November 2011)

Neue Treiber bringen leider keinen Erfolg  
Also löschen und neu installieren...


----------



## Pagz (5. November 2011)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem auch einmal. Bei mir ging es mehr oder weniger nach Zufallsprinzip. Mal gings halt und mal nicht

Das Problem das du beschreibst klingt ziemlich ähnlich zu meinem(auch wenn sich meines gelöst hat, indem ich nur noch LAN verwende)
Natürlich kann es trotzdem am Netzwerktreiber etc. liegen, aber da ich von solchen Problemen sehr oft in Verbindung mit D-Lan gehört habe, denke ich mal es liegt auch daran


----------



## der_yappi (5. November 2011)

Es könnte
a) am Netzwerkchip auf deinem Board liegen
b) an den D-LANS (wie lange hast du die schon???)

Meine haben nach ~4 Jahren angefangen zu zicken.
Erst ist der eine, ein paar Wochen später der zweite Adapter über den Jordan gegangen.
Da ist die Version (14 oder 85MBit) egal - mit den 200er hab ich noch nicht die Langzeiterfahrung.


----------



## foin (5. November 2011)

b) mit dem Laptop funktionieren die ja einwandfrei ... 
zu a) von Windows wird da kein Fehler erkannt... 
Neue Treiber installiert: Bringt nichts ... das ganze Ding deinstalliert bringt auch nichts ...


----------



## der_yappi (5. November 2011)

Bei mir gingen die DLANs nach dem Zufallsprinzip an und aus.
Hat 10min einwandfrei gefunzt, dann für 2-3min Internet weg.

Leuchten alle Lichter an den DLANS? Dauerhaft (was sie sollten) oder gehen die DLANs von sich aus aus?


----------



## foin (5. November 2011)

Die D-Lan leuchten leuchten so, wie sie immer geleuchtet haben, auch als sie gefunkt haben... 
und sie gehen nicht aus... sie bleiben immer na ... 
Am Laptop geht das ja sofort...


----------



## foin (5. November 2011)

So, ich habe noch etwas, was evtl. von Bedeutung ist: 
Ich bin im Netzwerk, das ist sicher, denn ich kann auf den Laptop von meinem Vater ohne Probleme zugreifen, also auf Musik etc. die Freigegebenen Sachen halt... 
Aber dort steht immer noch Netzwerkidentifizierung ... und da kommt er nicht weiter...


----------



## foin (5. November 2011)

ich weiß weder wie, noch warum, aber es geht wieder !


----------

